# Is there such a thing as 16ga 00 buck?



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Having debate with friend an unable to locate 16ga 00 buck on the web. Therefore the question: is anyone manufacturing 16ga 00 buck?

Thanks


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

#1 buck will kill anything that 00 will and shoots much better through a 16 gauge, which is why you can't find any.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

Didn't believe there was any and for sure #1 buck with 12 pellets will get the job done.


----------

